# My little Collection =) (Picture Heavy!)



## messhead (Oct 21, 2007)

I posted my collection last year when I first signed up for Specktra... And here is the update!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





If the eyeshadow color order doesn't make sense it's because they are organized by the color spectrum on the MAC website, and I don't have all the colors... YET!










More eyeshadows, quads, pigments, paints, and blushes:











Brushes:





Mascara, Liners, Concealers, Etc.:






Face Products, Nail Lacquers, and Perfume:















Lip Stuff:
















And finally where all my lovelies live!!!






Thanks for Looking!!!


----------



## glam8babe (Oct 21, 2007)

very nice


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 21, 2007)

Love it!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 21, 2007)

gorgeous collection!
I really love your drawers


----------



## sweetsugar (Oct 21, 2007)

Nice! Great collection and everything is so neat!!


----------



## mo_jack (Oct 21, 2007)

Oh God, the time I would have depotting those eyeshadows.........


----------



## Street Angel (Oct 22, 2007)

Nice collection!  Thank you for labeling all your make-up and brushes


----------



## Switz1880 (Oct 22, 2007)

Nice collection!  I love the eyeshadows - do you think you'll ever depot them?  Imagine those B2Ms!


----------



## Jot (Oct 22, 2007)

that is so not a little collection!!! fab!


----------



## pichima (Oct 22, 2007)

OMG I want your e/s collection! and the brushes too ^^


----------



## Ms. Z (Oct 22, 2007)

Very nice collection!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## Hilly (Oct 22, 2007)

You have a fantastic collection of eyeshadows!!!


----------



## frocher (Oct 22, 2007)

Great collection, that's not little at all!


----------



## nunu (Oct 23, 2007)

lol thats not little thats a lot!!
nice collection though!


----------



## Kurtina88 (Oct 25, 2007)

Wonderful collection!!!!


----------



## Glassdoll (Oct 26, 2007)

U call that little??? Your collection is amazing.


----------



## Joke (Oct 26, 2007)

This is such a nice collection!


----------

